# 1936 Schwinn



## Vintagebikelover24

1936 Schwinn that I built for the Rat Rod Bikes Winter Build-off. I didn't do much to it. Clear coated the frame and put mountain bike tires on it.
Bought the bike like this





Built it into this. Has a 36 Locking fork, hockey stick chain guard and 1934 dogleg schwinn crank. those are the only period correct parts, maybe the seat too.


----------



## Rebel_56

*Way kool*

This bike is rad. I got a 46 dx I'm taking the same direction with. I'd roll your bike daily it looks kool man


----------



## Vintagebikelover24

Rebel_56 said:


> This bike is rad. I got a 46 dx I'm taking the same direction with. I'd roll your bike daily it looks kool man




Thank you!


----------



## Honestherman

1936 Schwinn that I built for the Rat Rod Bikes Winter Build-off. I didn't do much to it. Clear coated the frame and put mountain bike tires on it.

Yep ! That's quite a job you did on this bike, Lock it up at School, They steal them all.


----------

